# [gpasswd] Accès impossible à /etc/shadow (résolu)

## SnowBear

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un petit problème avec ma gentoo.

Je ne peux pas modifier les groupes d'appartenance d'un utilisateur avec la commande gpasswd, voici l'erreur :

```
gpasswd : impossible d'ouvrir le fichier des mots de passe cachés /etc/shadow
```

Les droits :

```

-rw------- 1 root root 558 mar 29 16:29 /etc/shadow

-rw------- 1 root root 533 mar 28 13:33 /etc/shadow-

```

J'avais déjà eu ce problème sur une autre machine mais impossible de me rappeler comment j'avais fait :'( .

Avez-vous des solutions ?Last edited by SnowBear on Sun Mar 30, 2008 8:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nokernel

Tu utilise la command gpasswd avec quelle usager?

----------

## SnowBear

en root :

gpasswd -a <mon_login> <groupe>

----------

## SnowBear

Personne ne sait ?

----------

## geekounet

Ça m'était arrivé après une récente install, mais je n'avais pas pris le temps de chercher pourquoi, j'avais autrement. Et plus tard, après une update/re-emerge de sys-apps/shadow, c'était revenu comme il faut... ;p

----------

## SnowBear

Hummm merci toi, tu viens de me rappeler que j'avais du faire comme ça  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## SnowBear

Après réinstallation puis exécution de  grpconv problème fixé  :Wink:  .

----------

## nokernel

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Après réinstallation puis exécution de  grpconv problème fixé  .

 

vas savoir hehe

----------

